# FS (US): Tivo Roamio (Upgraded to 3TB), 2x Tivo Mini (1 w/ Lifetime)



## jmerle (Sep 8, 2006)

I am selling three Tivo units. I would love to post links and images and post in the appropriate forum, but I only have two posts from a decade ago and don't feel it is appropriate to post junk to get up to the requisite 15 for doing so . If you would like Amazon links to the devices, or images of them, I would be happy to provide. I am not a troll, just haven't used the site much over the years. Look for my thread on Anandtech Forums For-Sale/For-Trade for the full version.

Original Tivo Roamio (Monthly Service), Model TCD846500, Self-Upgraded to 3TB (WD Purple Drive)- *$150*
Tivo Mini With Lifetime Service, Model TCDA92000 - *$100*
Tivo Mini (Monthly Service), Model TCDA92000 - *$50*

Take all three for *$250*. Prices include shipping to the continental United States.

Heatware Under *bigrod*


----------



## josedawg (Apr 19, 2016)

What version of the Minis are those?


----------



## jmerle (Sep 8, 2006)

They were the original model listed above, but they have been sold and are no longer available.


----------

